# My W.I.P project tjet corvette GS



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi, 

I'm currently detailling a JL tjet corvette GS. 

Some of the AW or JL bodies are great bases for modelling : nice paint job, good sculpture...and cheap. You often can find them for the price or a bare resin body. 











comparing to a ferrari resin kit I painted and detailed : 













Just put some decals, add painted details...and that is 






















the chassis (just polished the gears, tweaked the shoes, and oil everything...works great. Perhaps I'll add a vintage brass pan and a long guide pin), with silicone tuff one tires on RRR wheels : 
























the body is drying after a Future coat :


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

Nice work dem...


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

The wheel swap looks great!!! Why the factory can't produce some better looking wheels amazes me. Cool work with the details...RM


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Great pair of racers D! Real nice detail work.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

SWEET CARS! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

thanks ! 

This afternoon I'll finish it.


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi, 

the car is completed, here's some pics. Jonny Lightning chassis (polished gears, tweaked shoes, RRR wheels with wheatering effect, silicon tires, arm and brushes polished/cleaned) :thumbsup:





















with the resin ferrari I painted : 






























The ferrari was varnished the classic way (car varnish spray can, polish). You can notice the future varnished GS result is not so diferent, but it's a way faster and easier (and cheap).


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Really nice work!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Turned out great!!! I always thought JL did a good job on that Corvette.
I have a black one. Nice pair of racers. :thumbsup:


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

thank you !


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

That Vette looks great D!!! You got that detailing stuff down!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Excellent detailing, D!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: You took a good mold, detailed it & made a Great car. ..RL


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks ! 

A lot of JL/AW just needs some decals, a little paint and ink, a coat of varnish and good looking wheels to become nice display cars...and the best thing is that you can race them also


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Way to dress up the JL Vette. May have to get a couple to do myself now. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

those little tjets fits well the classic Gt bodies, plenty of spirit of Lemans, Sebring, Spa, and all the legendary 60's races :thumbsup:


----------



## CJM (Sep 5, 2006)

The Ferrari is really nice too.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

demether,

That Vette looks like a very fast race car. Even if it isn't Race Red colored...Vrooooooooooooooooooom baby!

Bob...those are 2 cool cars...zilla


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

The Grand Sport and 250 GTO look good together, D. You have a great eye for detail and turned the plain Jane vette into a winner. 

The Grand Sport and 250 GTO mixed it up at the Nassau Speed Weeks and occasionally in the American sportscar races that eventually became the Can-Am (Riverside, Watkins Glen, Road America, Lime Rock, Kent WA, Laguna Seca, etc.) Of course, the factory backed competition in those events came down to the Grand Sport versus the 289 Cobra. The Ferraris were strictly private entries.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

What other cars ran with these?


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

I have one blue and one white GS Corvette like these. They are currently languishing in the overflow box because I ran out of display room. This thread reminded me how great they look... gotta drag them out and run some laps with them!

--rick


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

I have to add a cobra daytona, by the way. The jl version is very good.


----------



## scratch (May 16, 2005)

_Very _nicely done, detail is straight on . . .

Jas


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

thanks 

I've got a chapparal on the bench, now 

same technic (prepainted aurora body, details and decals by my, slightly tuned JL/AW chassis, RRR wheels)


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

That Chappy should make an excellent addition to the set.


----------

